# Major Balls Up! Always Check your Deliveries!



## Richard Dowling (8 Apr 2013)

Major lesson learned today!

Ive been planning a TMC Signature Tank with 1000ND Grobeam Lighting with controller. I ordered the lighting before the tank from a different company. I received the Lighting a month ago and as I didnt have the tank yet I stashed it away without checking it.

I open the lighting package today and find that the controller, worth £60, Is not in the box. What are the chances that a month on the company will believe that I genuinely didnt receive that part of the order!

I can see me having to swallow this £60 loss as a result of not checking the delivery on the day


----------



## Steve Smith (8 Apr 2013)

It's worth asking.  They might have noticed but neglected to tell you, assuming you'd be in touch with them.  Also, if you bought it via credit card, I'd of thought you'd be able to get your money back for the missing goods.


----------



## greenink (8 Apr 2013)

Citizens Advice

Citizens Advice - Returning goods


----------



## BIN578 (8 Apr 2013)

dont you get 45 days to make a paypal claim ?  might be worth following up.  Or you could even play it sneaky and call them asking why they have still not replied to either of your emails that you sent to them, one at the time and the other a couple of weeks later.


----------



## Henry (9 Apr 2013)

Say it was a present for someone, so you never opened the box.


----------

